# נתפס לי הצוואר



## bat777

Does "נתפס לי הצוואר" traslates into English litarally as:
I caught my neck?
or is it phrased differently? 
Thanks (and does anyone know a good masseur?  )


----------



## pachyderm

Maybe "I have strained my neck"?


----------



## bat777

pachyderm said:


> Maybe "I have strained my neck"?


 
Wouldn't that mean that נקעתי את הצואר?

Is "strain" used both for למתוח and לנקוע?


----------



## Theoldman

Starin is לנקוע
Strech is למתוח
In Hebrew you don't usually "strain" your neck but you may say נתפס לי הצוואר meaning literaly "my neck is *caught*". Or I have a caught neck תפוס לי הצוואר.
נקע בצוואר Neck strain is very uncommon in spoken Hebrew, unless you are beeing treated in a Hospital so in becomes a part of the medical teminology I'd guess 
Take care
My 2 c
Theoldman


----------



## pachyderm

I'm not sure about "strained", but I think נקע is s*p*rain (you say "I have sprained by ankle" and not "strained")


----------



## Nunty

I have a crick in my neck.
I have a stiff neck.
I twisted my neck.

In English we cannot strain or sprain our neck, although the injury known as whiplash or rapid deceleration injury is actually a sprain. (Former nurse. Couldn't help it.)


----------



## pachyderm

Finally someone who is fluent in both languages comes to our rescue!


----------



## nty

It's to srtretch, like to stretch a muscle (my native language is Hebrew, and I speak English like it's my native language).


----------



## Nunty

Nty, welcome to the forums. 

I'm sorry to correct you, but נתפס לי הצוואר is not "stretch" my neck.  "Stretch" is למתוח. I appreciate your contribution, but I am also a native speaker of Hebrew, and I lived in the US for over 15 years, doing my high school and university as well as nurse's training there. I assure you that the choices in post 6 are the phrases in English that mean the same thing as the Hebrew phrase.

(By the way, here in the WordRef forums, the rules are very picky about standard usage for things like capital letters and puntuation. In English, it is always necessary to capitalize the first word of a sentence and the word "I" is also always capitalized. You might want to go back and edit your post before a moderator does.  )


----------

